# Puck exploding when removing portafilter



## arcade khaki (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello all, I have a question regarding a recurring issue that I'm having.

I currently use a Delonghi Distinta ECI 341 single boiler pump espresso machine (hoping to upgrade soon but making do for the time being..). Recently I have been experiencing that when removing the portafilter from the group head after pulling my shot, there is a sudden audible release of pressure and a subsequent minor explosion of the coffee puck from inside the basket.

This doesn't happen every time but regularly enough for it to be a nuisance. I have experimented with altering my work flow - removing the portafilter before heating the boiler to steam my milk, or waiting to remove it after steaming my milk. Neither seems to make much of a difference.

The only variable I can see which seems to have a potential effect is how firmly tamped the puck is - the more pressure it is tamped with, this seems to cause the issue to happen more often.

I am using the pressurised basket that comes as standard with the machine, so suspect this might not be helping with pressure "trapping" between the basket and shower screen.

I am aware that leaving excessive space between the top of the puck and the shower screen can result in the problem that I have described but I'm unsure if this is the problem.

Apologies for the long post, hope someone can help!

Thanks


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

You would seem to be getting too much pressure in the basket. There's several options for this:

1: Your grind is a little too fine

2: You're putting too much coffee in the basket

3: Your grinder (if any) is making too many fines (small dust particles) that are blocking the holes

4: that the stock all-steel double wall basket has some trapped grinds between the layers. I advise picking up some spare baskets in any case to try.


----------



## arcade khaki (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you for your advice.

I think I will try to pick up a non pressurised basket to see how this helps


----------

